# Sex my Variabilis



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had this guy for a while now, probably around 7 months old. It's in a tank with a calling male (they've grown up together in the same tank their entire life). 

This one started out a little smaller than the male but has since gotten a little fatter than him. Also based on its pear shape and lack of calling I'm thinking it's female. Any thoughts?


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's the male for comparison


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Hard to say but I'd guess male. My females are significantly longer and way fatter than my male and by 7 months the overall size difference should be apparent. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah its really hard to tell unless they are side by side and close to the same age.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

looks to me like a male as well. it could be submissive if the other male calls a lot or is dominant..
try separating them in 2 tank and see if it calls or if you can fatten 'her' up


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty sure I heard this one calling the other day, so I'm fairly confident I have a 2.0 right now


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got a female INIBICO highland (or 2) I'd be willing to part with, PM if you're interested.


----------

